# *********** 2011 Free Agency **********



## MatthewFlames

*
DO NOT SEND OFFERS UNTIL TUESDAY JULY 5, 2011*

Jon and Matthew Ke are running free agency. Our offers will be sent to each other and to Reggie Swingstein by the end of the day on July 4th, 2011.

*RULES*

Please read these rules very carefully. 

Once again, we will not listen to any complaints from General Managers who fail to follow these simple, but fundamental rules, and keep in mind that submitting in the wrong format will result in your offer being ignored without exception. It’s a lot of work to go through these offers and following the requested format reduces the workload considerably.

This list of free agents is now finalized and has been uploaded to the Yahoo group in the 2011 Free Agent Files folder. This file is called FA Master 2011.

I. *Submission*: 
All offers must be sent to hfsimgod@gmail.com, I will confirm receipt of your offers as well as update the bottom of this post. The subject of the e-mail should be "HFNHL Contract Offers: Team Name". If you send an email with a different subject it will not be sorted properly and may be lost. 

Your offers should be sent via Excel using the Team Offer Form file found in the Yahoo group under the 2011 Free Agent Files folder. The file is called TEAM OFFER FORM.xls

The basics of the new file are as follows:

All fields with a yellow background are ones you can input information into, the white ones are protected and will populate on their own. The "Existing Players" column now has a drop down list of every RFA/UFA that were in the league last year. The "New Player" column will be used for any undrafted college or European players you wish to sign, because these are unknown players there is no list to choose from, you must type in their names (mind your spelling!!). 

"Rank" is vey straight forward, you are able to input the numbers 1-4 and will receive an error message if you try to make one longer. "Base Salary" and "Term" are very self explanatory as well. "Notes" is where you will provide proof of age and/or contract signings for college and Euro signings.

*NOTE* GMs will no longer have the ability to leave special instructions when submitting your offers. You will not be able to request that you spend x amount of money on x players at x positions. If you make offers on 8 different groups of players you should be prepared to sign up to 8 players. Please keep your cap situation and roster limit in mind when sending in your offers.

II. *Format*: 
All offers should be in the following prioritized bid format: 

Rank Player Name Base Salary x No. Years 

For Example:
Rank Player Name Salary ($) Term (yrs)
1 Wayne Gretzky $7,500,000 4

1 Gordie Howe $7,000,000 4
2 Guy Lafleur $6,000,000 4

1 Bobby Orr $7,000,000 4
2 Denis Potvin $5,000,000 4

1 Brian Trottier $1,500,000 2
2 Bob Gainey $1,250,000 4

In the above instance, you would sign Gretzky, Howe, Orr and Trottier if your bids were the best on all four. Lafleur would only be signed if you failed to land Howe, while Potvin would only be signed if you failed to land Orr and Gainey only if you failed to sign Trottier. 

Basically, since all negotiation happens at once, this allows you to avoid getting stuck with more players than you wanted. You can have as many groupings as you want, and list further choices as well (**NEW RULE**: Priority lists are capped at 4 players). But keep in mind in the above scenario with four ‘#1’ priority offers, these bids could result in the team landing all four players.

There may be instances where your second choice is ready to sign with you right away, but you are still in another round of bidding for your higher selection. For instance, Gainey may be willing to sign that deal, but you are still in the final bidding for Trottier. In this case, the General Manager would be contacted and given the option to pull the trigger on Gainey right away, or remain in the bidding for Trottier (which would result in re-opening the bidding for Gainey if the General Manager held off signing the deal with Gainey immediately).

Keep in mind, the longer a priority list, the less likely a player low down on the list will consider the offer. Even though the lists are being limited to only 4 players this year the difference between each ranking will be weighed fairly heavily. 

Once again, the maximum salary in the HFNHL remains $8 million per year.

There are no signing bonuses and no performance bonuses. 

** NEW ** All “unknown”, or so called “Undrafted Free Agents” require a link to PROVE that they are eligible. Links include transactions notes from official sources, articles, and team sources. If you do not include a link then your offer will be INVALID. There are no exemptions from this rule EVEN if the player is bid on by 20 other teams who did provide links.

III. *Restricted Free Agents*:

OFFER – COMPENSATION

An offer with a $1,000,000 annual cap hit or less: No compensation
More than $1,000,001 -- $1,499,999: Third-round pick
More than $1,500,000 -- $2,999,999: Second-round pick
More than $3,000,000 -- $4,499,999: First and third-round pick
More than $4,500,000 -- $5,999,999: First, second and third-round pick
More than $6,000,000 -- $6,999,999: Two first-round picks, a second and third
More than $7,000,000 and higher: Four first-round picks

Compensation must be paid in consecutive years beginning with the 2012 draft. DO NOT BID ON A RFA IF YOU DO NOT HAVE THE APPROPRIATE COMPENSATION ALREADY LISTED ON YOUR PROSPECTS PAGE If you do, you risk being fined - a minimum penalty of $500,000 will apply. Also, you can only bid on as many RFAs as you have compensation to pay. You cannot bid on 5 players, and then decide which ones you want to keep later, although you can prioritize offer sheets as per the description above.

IV. *Bidding Deadline:* 
Bids are due by Midnight PST on the 11th of July and are to be sent no earlier than Midnight on the 4th of July (to ensure all those involved in free agency have submitted their offers already). Bids should be sent to hfsimgod@gmail.com.

V. *Evaluation of Bids:*
Bids will be reviewed based on total salary (base * years), ice time, line-mates, contender status, player loyalty, etc. However, annual compensation will be the main factor, followed by player loyalty. When necessary, several Admin team members will be used to evaluate close bidding. A few other notes:
- If one bid is clearly superior (rating at least 20% higher than the next highest bid), the player will sign immediately with that team** 
- If one bid is received, the player will sign with that team** 
- If three or more bids are received and none sign the player in the first round, there will be a second round (and ONLY one more round) of bidding, with the top three bidding teams participating, and going through the same review process. The top bid submitted thus far will also be revealed. At the end of this second round, the top bid will sign the player** 
- *NOTE* If an undrafted player falls under the rookie salary cap and receives multiple max offers only teams that offered the max will be involved in a lottery for that player, lesser offers within 10% will no longer be included. Players who receive multiple offers but do not receive the max will continue to a second round of bidding if they are within 10% of each other. 
- *NOTE* If required, lotteries will be held after the first wave of offers and again at the end of Free Agency. Details of the lottery will follow.

**IMPORTANT NOTE** - if the best offers received for a player are obviously well below legitimate market value (for example, signing Martin Broduer to a $2 million contract), the league office retains the right to have the player hold out and wait to receive a better offer at another point in the season. This holds true for RFAs as well - a team presenting an offer sheet to another team's RFA does not automatically sign the player in question - they have to feel the offer is a good one first, then the team holding the rights has the choice to match or not. So please keep in mind the qualifying offer a player must have already turned down when considering making an offer (i.e. it should be significantly better than a 10% raise).

Teams with Restricted Free Agents: those teams whose players sign offer sheets will have the option to match the offer in question or receive compensation (either negotiated or draft picks as per above). Regardless, any player signing an offer sheet will automatically have a no-trade clause for the next year.

VI. *All offers are final*. 
SO PLEASE LET ME KNOW BEFORE YOU MAKE AN OFFER IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS.

VII.* Eligibility*: 
Teams can bid on any of the players listed, plus eligible players not represented in the HFNHL. 

A. _North American Free Agency Eligibility_
(i) The players birth date is Sept 15, 1991 or earlier (20+ years of age)
(ii) Player is not playing in the NCAA (graduated or left early to sign a pro contract - link required)

B._ European Free Agency Eligibility_
(i) The players birth date is Sept 15, 1989 or earlier (the player must be a minimum 22 years of age at signing)
(ii) The player is currently in a North American league or has signed a contract to return to the NHL for the 2011/12 season (GM must provide a link supporting the latter)

Note: The European Free Agency rule has changed, in that a player does not have to have played a game in the NHL or AHL before being eligible to be signed, but rather has just signed an agreement to play in the NHL this coming season. However, even if they have signed, they are still subject to rule (VIII) Free Agent Playing in Europe, in the event they return overseas.  (LINKS REQUIRED!)

Post-Free Agency rules: Any Europeans who have not signed to play in the NHL, but subsequently signs an NHL deal after July 11th, will be eligible for free agent offers from any HFNHL team with the top offers evaluated a minimum of 48 hours past the date of the official signing, similar to past protocol.

European born players fall under North American rules if they meet one of the following conditions:
(i) NHL drafted players - They played in a North American league in the season prior to being drafted into the NHL. Having played in NA after being drafted is irrelevant.
(ii) NHL un-drafted players - They played in a North American league in the year just prior to them turning 20. In all other cases the European FA rules apply.

Keep in mind the number of contract years for younger player is set in stone. For prospects and rookies under 25 years old - who are also subject to the updated rookie salary cap of $900,000 –they are limited to following contract lengths: 
• 3 years if they are between the ages of 18-21
• 2 years if they sign at age 22 or 23, 
• 1 year if they their first contract at age 24 

For the purpose of these players a cutoff date of September 15th will be used for birthdates. Anyone born prior to September 15th, 1986 would be considered 25 years old and not bound by the rookie salary cap and contract term limitations. Anyone born September 15th and after would be considered 24 (or younger) and will need to be paid within the rookie salary cap and contract term limitations.

Failure to adhere to the proper term for these rookies will result in the offer not being considered.

VIII. *Signed Player Playing in Europe*
If a free agent is signed this off-season that ultimately commits to playing in Europe before November 15th, 2011, the player will be removed from your roster and placed on your prospect list. Players who have already committed to playing in Europe next season are not eligible for free agency, with fines applied to those offers where the player in not eligible (do your research!).

IX. *Salary Cap*
Keep in mind the salary cap for 2011-2012 is $59.4 million and the salary cap for 2012-2013 will likely be $64.3 million. Plan your offers accordingly. As a reminder, the salary cap will calculated as follows:
1. There will be three check points, start of season, game 30-35, and the end of the regular season but there are no penalties attached to any single checkpoint.
2. Team payroll will be recorded at each check point on a spreadsheet and weighted average of the three will be used to determine any potential excess of the hard cap (plus applicable penalties) at season end.
3. To avoid timing issues related to injuries impacting pro payroll and to avoid teams hiding over-priced players on their farm team, we will calculate payroll at each checkpoint as follows – The Top 21 OV players at 100% of salary (excluding 'dummy' types) regardless of whether they are on the farm or pro team. If there is a tie of multiple players with an equal OV for the 21st position the highest salary player will be used.

X. *Roster Limit*
Keep in mind the roster limit for the upcoming season is a total of 80 players between your pro roster and prospect list. Many teams are near or at the maximum already, so be sure to take this into consideration before submitting offers. Player buyouts and prospect releases have already taken place, so there remains no other way to get rid of a player on your roster until next offseason other than trading. Draft pick and financial penalties may be levied against any team above the 80-player limit at the start of the regular season.

XI. *UDFA “LIVE” DRAFT*
At a date yet to be determined, there may be a live internet broadcast of a lottery if there are multiple maximum rookie offers on any so-called “Undrafted Free Agents.” 

GM’s who attend via video or chat shall have the additional option to withdraw from a lottery drawing if they are approaching the roster limit.

LISTS SUBMITTED FROM
CGY
CAR
NYI
NJD
WSH
FLA
PHI
STL
NYR
TBL
OTT
NSH
COL
BUF
SJS
DAL
PHX
EDM
DET
ANA
VAN
MIN
BOS
CHI
TOR
PIT (no submission confirmed)


----------



## The old geezer

"This list of free agents is now finalized"
Disappointing in that I never received responses to my last offers sent last Tuesday.

Otherwise excellent. Would it be possible to attach the FA list to this thread? Or someone email me a copy? Stupid work proxy blocks Yahoo, web email services, youtube, and everything fun. They expect us to work darn it.


----------



## Hossa

It's not a big deal because absolutely nobody will sign him anyways, but Kyle Lawson is listed as both a UFA (by virtue of a buyout) and an RFA. I don't care what you list him as, just keep him off my roster.


----------



## MatthewFlames

Anaheim	Andrew Brunette LW	37	UFA
Anaheim	Joe Vitale	C	25	RFA
Anaheim	Todd Fedoruk LW	31	UFA
Anaheim	Staffan Kronwall D	28	UFA
Anaheim	Brett Lebda D	28	UFA
Anaheim	Sean Sullivan	D	26	UFA
Anaheim	Mike Brennan	D	24	UFA
Anaheim	Tyler Weiman	G	26	UFA
Anaheim	C.J. Severyn UFA
Anaheim	Kyle Klubertanz UFA
Anaheim	Henrik Eriksson UFA
Anaheim	J.D. Watt UFA
Anaheim	Matt Marshall UFA
Boston	Michal Handzus C	33	UFA
Boston	Kris Draper	C/LW	39	UFA
Boston	Radek Dvorak W	33	UFA
Boston	Bryan McCabe D	35	UFA
Boston	Karlis Skrastins	D	36	UFA
Boston	Warren Peters C	28	UFA
Boston	Antti Laaksonen UFA
Boston	Robin Jonsson UFA
Boston	Danny Markov UFA
Boston	Ilya Nikulin UFA
Boston	Janne Niinimaa UFA
Boston	Jean-Francois Boucher UFA
Boston	Ruslan Bashkirov UFA
Boston	Mark McCutcheon UFA
Boston	Oskari Korpikari UFA
Boston	Petr Taticek UFA
Boston	Rene Vydareny UFA
Boston	Anthony Aquino UFA
Boston	Markus Jonasen UFA
Boston	Mitch Carefoot UFA
Buffalo	Ryan Potulny LW	26	RFA
Buffalo	Mathieu Garon G	32	UFA
Buffalo	Matt Lashoff D	23	RFA
Calgary	Paul Szczechura C/W	24	UFA
Calgary	Mike Knuble RW	38	UFA
Calgary	Matt Generous	D	25	UFA
Calgary	Matt Climie G	27	UFA
Calgary	Jordan Pearce	G	24	RFA
Calgary	Ondrej Fiala UFA
Calgary	Eric Mestery UFA
Calgary	Johan Erkgards UFA
Calgary	Ilka Heikkenen UFA
Calgary	Radek Smolenak UFA
Calgary	Bryce Swan UFA
Calgary	Marek Bartanus UFA
Calgary	Julian Walker UFA
Carolina	Sean Avery W	30	UFA
Carolina	Jere Lehtinen	RW	37	UFA
Carolina	Ron Hainsey D	30	UFA
Carolina	Michal Rozsival D	32	UFA
Carolina	Sami Lepisto D	25	RFA
Carolina	Jeff Taffe C/LW	29	UFA
Carolina	Brodie Dupont	C/LW	23	RFA
Carolina	Jason Jaffray C/W	29	UFA
Carolina	Shean Donovan RW	35	UFA
Carolina	Krys Barch RW	30	UFA
Carolina	Boris Valabik D	24	UFA
Carolina	Joseph Fallon UFA
Carolina	Daniel Manzato UFA
Carolina	Teemu Lassila UFA
Carolina	Kamil Kreps UFA
Carolina	Nicklas Bergfors UFA
Carolina	Denis Grebeshkov UFA
Carolina	Jan Piskacek UFA
Carolina	Jason Bacashihua	G	27	UFA
Chicago	Steve Reinprecht C	34	UFA
Chicago	Dustin Boyd C/W	24	RFA
Chicago	Stephane Veilleux W	28	RFA
Chicago	Ty Conklin G	34	UFA
Chicago	Yan Stastny C	27	UFA
Chicago	Cam MacIntyre RW	25	UFA
Chicago	Brent Johnson G	33	UFA
Colorado	Daymond Langkow C	33	UFA
Colorado	Ryan Johnson C	34	UFA
Colorado	Mark Recchi RW	42	UFA
Colorado	John Oduya D	29	UFA
Colorado	Keith Aucoin C	31	UFA
Colorado	Roman Wick LW/RW	22	RFA
Colorado	Dany Sabourin G	30	UFA
Colorado	John Grahame G	35	UFA
Colorado	Juraj Mikas UFA
Colorado	Denis Bodrov UFA
Colorado	Nigel Williams UFA
Colorado	Jonas Ahnelov UFA
Colorado	Konstantin Korneev UFA
Colorado	John De Gray UFA
Colorado	Viktor Ekbom UFA
Columbus	Kurt Sauer UFA
Columbus	David Clarkson W	26	RFA
Columbus	Wayne Primeau C/W	34	UFA
Columbus	Carl Hudson	D	24	UFA
Columbus	Nick Holden	D	23	UFA
Columbus	Jamie Hunt UFA
Columbus	Tim Branholm UFA
Columbus	Jere Sallinen UFA
Dallas	Todd White C/W	35	UFA
Dallas	Marc-Antoine Pouliot C/RW	25	UFA
Dallas	Jeff Deslauriers	G	26	UFA
Dallas	Aaron Voros LW	29	UFA
Dallas	Ryan Turek UFA
Dallas	Anton Krysanov UFA
Dallas	Hugo Carpentier UFA
Dallas	Casey Borer UFA
Dallas	T.J. Fast UFA
Dallas	Trevor Koverko UFA
Dallas	Trevor Ludwig UFA
Dallas	Vitaly Anikeyenko UFA
Dallas	Jim McKenzie UFA
Dallas	Jordan Foote UFA
Dallas	Mark Tobin UFA
Dallas	Petr Pohl UFA
Dallas	Janis Sprukts UFA
Dallas	Michel Ouellet UFA
Dallas	Alex Bourret UFA
Dallas	Danny Irmen UFA
Dallas	Tom Preissing UFA
Dallas	Alexander Bumagin UFA
Dallas	Arttu Luttinen UFA
Dallas	Igor Mirnov UFA
Dallas	Johan Ryno UFA
Dallas	Jonathan Filewich UFA
Detroit	Andrew Ebbett C	27	UFA
Detroit	Eric Nystrom C/W	27	RFA
Detroit	Craig Rivet D	36	UFA
Detroit	Ryan Wilson D	23	RFA
Detroit	Josh Tordjman G	25	UFA
Detroit	Cedrick Desjardins	G	24	RFA
Detroit	Saku Koivu	C	35	UFA
Detroit	Wade Redden UFA
Detroit	Mark Parrish UFA
Detroit	Jake Hauswirth UFA
Detroit	Marek Svatos UFA
Detroit	Ville Koistinen UFA
Detroit	Andrei Taratukhin UFA
Detroit	Cedric Lalonde-McNicholl UFA
Detroit	Luca i UFA
Detroit	Maxime Tanguay UFA
Detroit	Milan Kytnar UFA
Detroit	Ilmari Pitkanen UFA
Detroit	Justin Daniels UFA
Detroit	Mark Santorelli UFA
Edmonton	Owen Nolan	W	38	UFA
Edmonton	Kent Huskins D	31	UFA
Edmonton	Jay McKee D	33	UFA
Edmonton	Tim Sestito C	26	UFA
Edmonton	Trevor Bruess	C	24	UFA
Edmonton	Graham Mink RW	31	UFA
Edmonton	Hannu Toivonen G	26	UFA
Edmonton	Brian Lebler UFA
Edmonton	Vitaly Vishnevski UFA
Edmonton	Mario Kempel UFA
Edmonton	Tim Ramholt UFA
Edmonton	Matt Delahey UFA
Edmonton	Jordan Bendfeld UFA
Edmonton	Jeff May UFA
Edmonton	Chad Suer UFA
Edmonton	Cristobal Huet UFA
Florida	Brad Lukowich D	34	UFA
Florida	Manny Legace G	37	UFA
Florida	Jeremy Colliton	C	24	UFA
Florida	Rob Hisey C	25	UFA
Florida	Chris Chappell	LW	27	UFA
Florida	Jay Leach D	30	UFA
Florida	Eric Regan	D	22	UFA
Florida	Patrick Mullen	D	24	UFA
Florida	Felix Schutz UFA
Florida	Stefan Chaput UFA
Florida	Nick Dodge UFA
Los Angeles	Bill Thomas	RW	26	UFA
Los Angeles	Jordan Hendry D	26	UFA
Los Angeles	Josh Hennessy	C	24	UFA
Los Angeles	Stefan Ruzicka UFA
Los Angeles	Roman Bashkirov UFA
Los Angeles	Matt Pettinger UFA
Los Angeles	Linden Rowat UFA
Los Angeles	Joonas Kemppainnen UFA
Los Angeles	Aleksis Ahlqvist UFA
Los Angeles	Sergei Ostapchuk UFA
Los Angeles	Petteri Wirtanen UFA
Los Angeles	Henrik Thegel UFA
Los Angeles	Alexander Nikulin UFA
Los Angeles	Evan McGrath UFA
Los Angeles	Philippe Paquet UFA
Los Angeles	Kristian Nakyva UFA
Los Angeles	Johan Fransson UFA
Los Angeles	Cody Wild UFA
Los Angeles	Marek Zagrapan UFA
Minnesota	Jamal Mayers C/RW	35	UFA
Minnesota	Peter Schaefer C/W	32	UFA
Minnesota	Milan Jurcina D	27	UFA
Minnesota	Noah Welch D	27	UFA
Minnesota	Steven Wagner	D	26	UFA
Minnesota	Evan Brophey C	23	UFA
Minnesota	Tim Kennedy	C/W	24	UFA
Minnesota	Jerome Samson W	23	UFA
Minnesota	David Leneveau	G	27	UFA
Minnesota	Matt Dalton G	25	UFA
Minnesota	Jordan Knackstedt UFA
Minnesota	Andrei Plekhanov UFA
Minnesota	Alexander Gogolev UFA
Minnesota	Wes O'Neill UFA
Minnesota	Andrei Popov UFA
Montreal	Brian Boucher G	33	UFA
Montreal	Francis Pare	C	27	UFA
Montreal	Jeremy Williams RW	25	UFA
Montreal	Nathan Paetsch D	27	UFA
Montreal	Brett Bellemore	D	22	UFA
Montreal	Alec Richards	G	23	UFA
Montreal	Nathan Davis UFA
Montreal	Colin Long UFA
Montreal	Jase Weslosky UFA
Nashville	Steve Begin C/LW	32	UFA
Nashville	Sheldon Brookbank D	29	UFA
Nashville	Thomas Greiss	G	24	RFA
Nashville	Ben Guite C	32	UFA
Nashville	David Van der Gulik	LW	26	UFA
Nashville	Bryan Young	D	23	UFA
Nashville	Eric Belanger C	32	UFA
Nashville	Matt Taormina 24	RFA
Nashville	Tyson Strachan 25	RFA
Nashville	Shawn Weller UFA
New Jersey	Mike Modano C	40	UFA
New Jersey	Dave Scatchard LW	34	UFA
New Jersey	Teemu Selanne RW	40	UFA
New Jersey	Sami Salo D	36	UFA
New Jersey	Jack Hillen D	24	RFA
New Jersey	Geoff Kinrade	D	24	UFA
New Jersey	Sean Zimmerman	D	23	UFA
New Jersey	Zach McKelvie	D	26	UFA
New Jersey	Nikolai Khabibulin G	37	UFA
New Jersey	Brett Sterling	LW	25	UFA
New Jersey	Raitis Ivanans LW	31	UFA
New Jersey	Dale Weise	RW	22	RFA
New Jersey	Jeff Penner	D	23	UFA
New Jersey	Martin Brodeur G	38	UFA
New Jersey	Ville Peltonen UFA
New Jersey	Steve Regier UFA
New Jersey	Tom Cavanaugh UFA
New Jersey	Maxim Gratchev UFA
New Jersey	Sean Collins UFA
New Jersey	Scott Munroe UFA
New Jersey	Dylan Hunter UFA
New Jersey	Dmitri Klopov UFA
New Jersey	Andrew Orpik UFA
New Jersey	Mike Card UFA
New Jersey	Eric Reitz UFA
New Jersey	Petr Vrana UFA
New York Islanders	Ian Laperriere C/W	36	UFA
New York Islanders	Troy Bodie RW	25	UFA
New York Islanders	Sean Backman	C/RW	22	UFA
New York Islanders	Pascal Leclaire G	27	UFA
New York Islanders	Carter Hutton	G	24	RFA
New York Islanders	Brian Pothier UFA
New York Islanders	Grant Lewis UFA
New York Islanders	J.P. Paquet UFA
New York Islanders	Jakub Vojta UFA
New York Islanders	Aaron Snow UFA
New York Islanders	Patrick Davis UFA
New York Islanders	Robbie Earl UFA
New York Islanders	Michael Gergen UFA
New York Islanders	Shea Guthrie UFA
New York Rangers	Matt Smaby D	25	RFA
New York Rangers	Petr Prucha C/W	28	UFA
New York Rangers	Brian McGrattan RW	29	UFA
New York Rangers	Steven Goertzen RW	26	UFA
New York Rangers	Nolan Baumgartner D	34	UFA
New York Rangers	Steven Zalewski	C	24	UFA
New York Rangers	Jordan Owens	LW	24	UFA
New York Rangers	Matt Zaba UFA
New York Rangers	Michael Zador UFA
New York Rangers	Kevin Regan UFA
New York Rangers	Matt Keetley UFA
New York Rangers	Guillaume Goulet UFA
Ottawa	Mike Grier RW	35	UFA
Ottawa	Landon Wilson RW	34	UFA
Ottawa	Ruslan Salei D	35	UFA
Ottawa	Jassen Cullimore D	37	UFA
Ottawa	Doug Janik D	30	UFA
Ottawa	Garrett Stafford D	29	UFA
Ottawa	Dan Cloutier G	34	UFA
Ottawa	Jon Kalinski	LW	23	UFA
Ottawa	Benjamin Breault UFA
Ottawa	Brady Murray UFA
Ottawa	Jack Downing UFA
Ottawa	Tyler Spurgeon UFA
Ottawa	Paul Albers UFA
Ottawa	Steve Valiquette UFA
Ottawa	Cameron Lanoue UFA
Ottawa	Matthew McCollem UFA
Ottawa	Josh Unice UFA
Ottawa	Jeremie Dupont UFA
Ottawa	Antoine Lafleur UFA
Ottawa	Andrew Engelage UFA
Ottawa	Sergei Drozd UFA
Ottawa	Martin Lundberg UFA
Ottawa	Martin Karlsson UFA
Ottawa	Jordy Christian UFA
Ottawa	Dmitri ****ikov UFA
Ottawa	David Valek UFA
Ottawa	Lukas Bohunicky UFA
Ottawa	Jens Hellgren UFA
Ottawa	Dmitri Vorobiev UFA
Ottawa	Brennan Yadlowski UFA
Ottawa	Artem Dubinin UFA
Ottawa	Brett Carson UFA
Philadelphia	Todd Bertuzzi W	35	UFA
Philadelphia	Mike Smith G	28	UFA
Philadelphia	Brian Sutherby C	28	UFA
Philadelphia	Brock Trotter	C	23	UFA
Philadelphia	Barry Tallackson RW	26	UFA
Philadelphia	Paul Ranger UFA
Philadelphia	Vyacheslav Buravchil UFA
Philadelphia	Juho Mielonen UFA
Philadelphia	Joe Palmer UFA
Phoenix	Jon Sim W	32	UFA
Phoenix	Michael Leighton G	29	UFA
Phoenix	Justin DiBenedetto	C	22	RFA
Phoenix	Mike Duco	LW	23	RFA
Phoenix	Eric Godard RW	30	UFA
Phoenix	Marc Denis G	34	UFA
Pittsburgh	Mason Raymond LW	24	RFA
Pittsburgh	Jason Strudwick D	35	UFA
Pittsburgh	Matt Walker D	30	UFA
Pittsburgh	Cory Schneider	G	24	RFA
Pittsburgh	Joel Perrault C	27	UFA
Pittsburgh	Tyler Sloan D	29	UFA
Pittsburgh	JP Lamoureux	G	26	UFA
Pittsburgh	Kevin Nastiuk	G	25	UFA
Pittsburgh	Michal Klejna UFA
Pittsburgh	Alexander Svitov UFA
Pittsburgh	Lassi Kokkala UFA
Pittsburgh	Kin Johnsson, UFA
Pittsburgh	Mathieu Roy UFA
Pittsburgh	Manny Fernandez UFA
San Jose	Brian Elliott G	25	RFA
San Jose	Stephane Yelle C	36	UFA
San Jose	Steve Bernier RW	25	UFA
San Jose	Mathieu Roy D	27	UFA
San Jose	Mikael Johansson	C	25	UFA
San Jose	Alexandre Giroux LW	29	UFA
San Jose	Ryan Keller	RW	26	UFA
San Jose	Nathan McIver	D	24	UFA
San Jose	dwight helminen UFA
San Jose	radim ostrcil UFA
San Jose	robin lindqvist UFA
San Jose	aj thelen UFA
San Jose	tim hambly UFA
St Louis	Kyle Chipchura C	24	RFA
St Louis	Marco Sturm LW	32	UFA
St Louis	Jarkko Ruutu W	35	UFA
St Louis	Chris Campoli D	26	RFA
St Louis	Mathis Olimb	C/W	24	RFA
St Louis	David Leggio	G	26	RFA
St Louis	Matt Caria UFA
St Louis	Logan Stephenson UFA
St Louis	Rickard Demen-Willaume UFA
St Louis	Zach Fitzgerald UFA
St Louis	Michael Garnett UFA
St Louis	Chris Doyle UFA
St Louis	Brad Moran UFA
St Louis	Steve McCarthy UFA
Tampa	Dean McAmmond C/W	37	UFA
Tampa	Fabian Brunnstrom LW	25	UFA
Tampa	Jason Krog LW	34	UFA
Tampa	Linus Klasen W	22	UFA
Tampa	Anders Eriksson D	35	UFA
Tampa	Dan Ryder UFA
Tampa	Anton Myllari UFA
Tampa	Christoph Schubert UFA
Tampa	Carl Soderberg UFA
Tampa	Joel Gistedt UFA
Tampa	Jonas Frogren UFA
Tampa	Pavel Demitra UFA
Tampa	Brent Krahn UFA
Tampa	Ben Winnett UFA
Tampa	Patrick Thoresen UFA
Toronto	Doug Weight C	39	UFA
Toronto	Drew Larman C	25	UFA
Toronto	Nick Boynton D	31	UFA
Toronto	Matt Gilroy D	26	RFA
Toronto	Mike McKenna G	27	UFA
Toronto	Alexei Shkotov UFA
Toronto	Slava Kozlov UFA
Toronto	Jari Viuhkola UFA
Toronto	Dimitri Pestunov UFA
Toronto	Erik Walski UFA
Toronto	David Turon UFA
Toronto	Grigory Shafigulin UFA
Toronto	Alexander Buturlin UFA
Toronto	Denis Istomin UFA
Toronto	Jaroslav Mrazek UFA
Toronto	Glen Metropolit UFA
Toronto	Lasse Kukkonen UFA
Toronto	Tony Salmelainen UFA
Vancouver	Colin Stuart LW	27	UFA
Vancouver	Bryan Helmer D	37	UFA
Vancouver	Quintin Laing LW	31	UFA
Vancouver	Jarod Palmer	RW	23	UFA
Vancouver	Kyle Lawson	D	24	UFA
Vancouver	Juho-Petteri Purolin UFA
Vancouver	Julien Demers UFA
Vancouver	Mitch Gaulton UFA
Vancouver	Jared Festler UFA
Vancouver	Kyle Lawson UFA
Washington	Olli Jokinen C	31	UFA
Washington	Eric Boulton LW	34	UFA
Washington	Georges Laraque RW	33	UFA
Washington	Brendan Witt D	35	UFA
Washington	Garnet Exelby D	29	UFA
Washington	Wade Belak RW	34	UFA
Washington	Adam Berkhoel G	29	UFA
Winnipeg	Adam Hall C 29	UFA
Winnipeg	Steve Sullivan LW	36	UFA
Winnipeg	Craig Adams RW	33	UFA
Winnipeg	Brad Winchester RW	29	UFA
Winnipeg	Mike Weaver D	32	UFA
Winnipeg	Matt Jones D	26	UFA


----------



## Chuzwazza

maybe its just me but the file doesn;t seem to say if they're RFA or UFA....how do i find that out?


----------



## The old geezer

Thanks Matt.

One possible mixup I see is for Carolina. It shows Bergfors as a UFA - not sure why as he's property of Dallas and is under contract.


----------



## Wildman

HFNHL Red Wings GM said:


> Thanks Matt.
> 
> One possible mixup I see is for Carolina. It shows Bergfors as a UFA - not sure why as he's property of Dallas and is under contract.




Dallas probably signed him and traded over to Carolina.


----------



## RedWingsLegacy

No Bergfors was sent to me in the Phanuef deal been pointed out three times now (ME, Jon, Drew) here is the proof :S

http://www.hfnhl.com/2012/HFNHL1-ProTeamRoster.html#Stars

Monday, August 16, 2010
To DAL: Dion Phaneuf, Nicklas Bergfors
To CAR: Christian Ehrhoff, Derek Roy, Danny Kristo 
Posted by HFNHL Trades at 1:50 AM 0 comments Labels: 2010 Offseason, Hurricanes, Stars 

i dont know why he keeps showing on lists same with artyukin he was not relesed

http://www.hfnhl.com/2012/HFNHL1-TeamProspects.html#Stars


----------



## Wildman

DallasGM said:


> No Bergfors was sent to me in the Phanuef deal been pointed out three times now (ME, Jon, Drew) here is the proof :S
> 
> http://www.hfnhl.com/2012/HFNHL1-ProTeamRoster.html#Stars
> 
> Monday, August 16, 2010
> To DAL: Dion Phaneuf, Nicklas Bergfors
> To CAR: Christian Ehrhoff, Derek Roy, Danny Kristo
> Posted by HFNHL Trades at 1:50 AM 0 comments Labels: 2010 Offseason, Hurricanes, Stars
> 
> i dont know why he keeps showing on lists same with artyukin he was not relesed
> 
> http://www.hfnhl.com/2012/HFNHL1-TeamProspects.html#Stars




I don't know why he is showing as UFA, I didn't have it on my list.


----------



## Canuck09

I think Bergfors was still showing on the Hurricanes prospect list long after the trade. Jon probably asked Matt to cut him loose and all those players were added to this list as UFAs for others to bid on. Just a guess though...


----------



## Wildman

Canuck09 said:


> I think Bergfors was still showing on the Hurricanes prospect list long after the trade. Jon probably asked Matt to cut him loose and all those players were added to this list as UFAs for others to bid on. Just a guess though...




I guess you are right. I have Tuuka Rask on my prospect list and as well as in my roster.


----------



## MatthewFlames

Canuck09 said:


> I think Bergfors was still showing on the Hurricanes prospect list long after the trade. Jon probably asked Matt to cut him loose and all those players were added to this list as UFAs for others to bid on. Just a guess though...




This.


----------



## Ohio Jones

Submitted.


----------



## Fooladelfia

Sent....Jagr will be mine ....and his mullet too


----------



## Brent Burns Beard

> San Jose Ryan Ke*l*ler RW 26 UFA




damn, so close!


----------



## HFNHL Commish

Ducks sent.


----------



## Dr.Sens(e)

Blues sent.


----------



## Tampa GM

Tampa Bay sent


----------



## DiamondJoeQuimby

Ottawa sent


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Avs sent


----------



## MatthewFlames

Bump -

The list of submissions received has been updated. If your teams name isn't on the list and should be it means we've not got it.

Matthew


----------



## Chuzwazza

Sabres Sent


----------



## RedWingsLegacy

Dallas sent


----------



## HFNHL Commish

MatthewFlames said:


> Bump -
> 
> The list of submissions received has been updated. If your teams name isn't on the list and should be it means we've not got it.
> 
> Matthew




Apparently, that means I need to re-send, then...


----------



## Vagrant

HFNHL Commish said:


> Apparently, that means I need to re-send, then...




Nope, the deadline has passed. Everybody had ample time to see this thread.


----------



## kasper11

Is the bidding now closed? I hate when people use midnight for a deadline.


----------



## HFNHL Commish

kasper11 said:


> Is the bidding now closed? I hate when people use midnight for a deadline.




No, you still have today.


----------



## The old geezer

kasper11 said:


> Is the bidding now closed? I hate when people use midnight for a deadline.




Shouldn't be. It says July 11th.

I know that submission list was updated yesterday afternoon ... I sent at 11:05PM last night. Can you please update the list of those you recieved? Last thing I need is another misdirected e-mail.


----------



## HFNHL Commish

Ducks sent again, BTW.


----------



## Vagrant

HFNHL Red Wings GM said:


> Shouldn't be. It says July 11th.




Exactly. There is only 1 time that is 12 AM on July 11th and it passed last night. Had it said 11:59 PM on July 11th, that would mean tonight. Midnight tonight will be July 12th. Not an incredibly challenging concept.

Additionally, the bidding started at midnight of the 4th, which is July 5th.... ever so clearly pointed out in the bold.


----------



## Lord Stanley

Drew we got your offers and also got yours Matt. So far teams sent are Carolina Calgary NYI Devils Caps Flyers Panthers Jackets Blues TBay Ottawa Nashville Avs Sabres Coyotes Stars Sharks Oilers Habs Wings Ducks Rangers Canucks and Wild. The deadline is tonight, Matt made an error in the msg I guess it should have said 11:59 on the 11th. The bottom line is tonight is the deadline.


----------



## Vagrant

Lord Stanley said:


> Drew we got your offers and also got yours Matt. So far teams sent are Carolina Calgary NYI Devils Caps Flyers Panthers Jackets Blues TBay Ottawa Nashville Avs Sabres Coyotes Stars Sharks Oilers Habs Wings Ducks Rangers Canucks and Wild. The deadline is tonight, Matt made an error in the msg I guess it should have said 11:59 on the 11th. The bottom line is tonight is the deadline.




Interesting. The language seems pretty clear, but it's not my job to interpret.


----------



## Ohio Jones

Language was clear, but so I thought was the intent - never hurts for people to ask for clarification on important points in advance of the deadline (rather than on the day that is!).


----------



## Dryden

sent


----------



## Dryden

Vagrant said:


> Exactly. There is only 1 time that is 12 AM on July 11th and it passed last night. Had it said 11:59 PM on July 11th, that would mean tonight. Midnight tonight will be July 12th. Not an incredibly challenging concept.
> 
> Additionally, the bidding started at midnight of the 4th, which is July 5th.... ever so clearly pointed out in the bold.




Actually I asked Matt Ke yesterday and he said it was tonight


----------



## Hossa

I'm glad it's tonight, I checked a few times to make sure it was 11th, but never considered the possibility it meant last night.


----------



## Vaive-Alive

BOS offers have been sent - today - July 11th, before 11:59pm /midnight/whatever literation, dance interpretation, and mental constipation you wish to call end-of-day July 11th which is what was implied by the authors. Same as it ever was. Time isn't holding us.


----------



## Vagrant

Vaive-Alive said:


> BOS offers have been sent - today - July 11th, before 11:59pm /midnight/whatever literation, dance interpretation, and mental constipation you wish to call end-of-day July 11th which is what was implied by the authors. Same as it ever was. Time isn't holding us.




Unfortunately, it wouldn't have even been an issue if teams wouldn't have waited until the 11th hour to send offers in to the offices. The language wouldn't even have to be interpreted one way or the other.

I doubt many would be as liberal with their interpretation of time on April 18th at midnight.


----------



## TorontoGM

Vagrant said:


> Unfortunately, it wouldn't have even been an issue if teams wouldn't have waited until the 11th hour to send offers in to the offices. The language wouldn't even have to be interpreted one way or the other.
> 
> I doubt many would be as liberal with their interpretation of time on April 18th at midnight.




I'm still confused about the PST?


----------



## Hossa

Vagrant said:


> Unfortunately, it wouldn't have even been an issue if teams wouldn't have waited until the 11th hour to send offers in to the offices. The language wouldn't even have to be interpreted one way or the other.
> 
> I doubt many would be as liberal with their interpretation of time on April 18th at midnight.




I don't know what you're going on about, but if the conclusion is that it's Kershaw's fault, I support your initiative to ambiguously ***** about something.

Edit: Really? I can't say b-itch? That's absurd.


----------



## SPG

Hossa said:


> I don't know what you're going on about, but if the conclusion is that it's Kershaw's fault, I support your initiative to ambiguously ***** about something.
> 
> Edit: Really? I can't say b-itch? That's absurd.




I'm with you - I don't get what all the fuss is about?


----------



## Ville Isopaa

TorontoGM said:


> I'm still confused about the PST?




And I'm still confused about the PSK? What does it mean?


----------



## Vagrant

Not worth it.


----------



## Ohio Jones

I think the difference is that in the previous instance - the prospect cut deadline - there was no perceived ambiguity in the cutoff. Here, despite your assertions, there is. Like it or not, many people interpret midnight as the end of one day, while others consider it the start of the next day. For the former group, (apparently including the OP), midnight of the 11th is not for another few hours.

In over to avoid this kind of ambiguity, we typically post deadline as 11:59 PM so there's no confusion. Since that was not done in this case, certain allowances must be given. That said, if someone was to submit at 3 PM tomorrow, and then claim that they missed the deadline because of the ambiguous instructions, they wouldn't get much sympathy.

This is a voluntary league. We must recognize and acknowledge best efforts, but at the same time balance that with some consistency in the application of rules designed to make it a level playing field for all. That's not always an easy balance to achieve. In this instance, however, I believe it's both easy and obvious.


----------



## MatthewFlames

Really? Maybe I should have stayed on my holiday....

EDIT: I don't really understand the issue - if you read it as Sunday night then you got your offers in on time. If you read it as Monday night and submitted after Sunday, I still don't see the issue, as nobody in any official capacity is denying or rejecting the submissions that are occurring today. So, what's the fuss again?


----------



## Tampa GM

Is it possible to update my offers or are they final once they have been mailed in? Might be one or two guys I would like to increase my offers on.


----------



## BlueAndWhite

Jets have sent in their offers. Slim pickings indeed.


----------



## Ohio Jones

Tampa GM said:


> Is it possible to update my offers or are they final once they have been mailed in? Might be one or two guys I would like to increase my offers on.




Technically offers aren't final until tonight at 11:59 pm +/- 1 minute, so yes, you could submit revised bids. Is it bad form, though? Would it be ethical? I'd have to ask Brian Burke...


----------



## Dryden

That's pacific time. 3am est? No?


----------



## Dempsey

Kings offers sent.


----------



## Dr.Sens(e)

MatthewFlames said:


> I don't really understand the issue - if you read it as Sunday night then you got your offers in on time. If you read it as Monday night and submitted after Sunday, I still don't see the issue, as nobody in any official capacity is denying or rejecting the submissions that are occurring today. So, what's the fuss again?




Same here. It's not like there is an advantage of any sort. And even if there was, there isn't, because any team can re-submit new offers by 3:00AM EST on July 12th.

That's what I'm gonna do. Got a few doozies, too.


----------



## Lord Stanley

With just 20 minutes to go I have received offers from 29 teams and the one team that didn't submit has stated that they were not. So I am starting to figure out signings now and obviously if anything comes in to me in the next 20 minutes I'll have to make the proper changes should the new offers change anything. So good luck to everyone.


----------



## Ohio Jones

Lord Stanley said:


> With just 20 minutes to go I have received offers from 29 teams and the one team that didn't submit has stated that they were not. So I am starting to figure out signings now and obviously if anything comes in to me in the next 20 minutes I'll have to make the proper changes should the new offers change anything. So good luck to everyone.




Sleep is for the weak, huh Jon?


----------



## Dryden

Too hot to sleep. I was up also.


----------



## kasper11

Aren't you guys done yet? It's been like 5 and a half hours already. Slackers.


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Dr.Sens(e) said:


> Same here. It's not like there is an advantage of any sort. And even if there was, there isn't, because any team can re-submit new offers by 3:00AM EST on July 12th.
> 
> That's what I'm gonna do. Got a few doozies, too.




Can you really change an offer after it has been submitted? Don't the rules say that all offers are final.


----------



## Tampa GM

Ville IsopÃ¤Ã¤ said:


> Can you really change an offer after it has been submitted? Don't the rules say that all offers are final.




Just wanted to clarify that I didnt re-send any offers since I got to bed early yesterday .


----------



## SPG

kasper11 said:


> Aren't you guys done yet? It's been like 5 and a half hours already. Slackers.




I can't believe the nerve of these guys... its been 7 hours already!


----------



## HFNHL Commish

LOL.

Take your time, boys. Cross those T's and dot those I's. If you need another set of eyes in reviewing, you know where to find me.


----------



## MatthewFlames

HFNHL Commish said:


> LOL.
> 
> Take your time, boys. Cross those T's and dot those I's. If you need another set of eyes in reviewing, you know where to find me.




Thanks Matt

We will be doing a mini lottery today in order to determine the signing of a player that got max years and max term in order to allow us to move onto the players lower down on priority orders. 

We may "televise" live - regardless we'll do it over video so everyone can see it how it happened. Stay tuned for further details.


----------



## SPG

MatthewFlames said:


> Thanks Matt
> 
> We will be doing a mini lottery today in order to determine the signing of a player that got max years and max term in order to allow us to move onto the players lower down on priority orders.
> 
> We may "televise" live - regardless we'll do it over video so everyone can see it how it happened. Stay tuned for further details.




Wow... someone in this FA class was offered a max deal? And by more than 1 team? Oh boy...


----------



## Dryden

Hmmm. Martin Broduer?


----------



## Fooladelfia

Dryden said:


> Hmmm. Martin Broduer?




Cory Schneider im sure....


----------



## Tampa GM

SPG said:


> Wow... someone in this FA class was offered a max deal? And by more than 1 team? Oh boy...




I hope they are refering to overaged free agents that signed rookie contracts, otherwise someone overpaid big time.


----------



## Fooladelfia

Tampa GM said:


> I hope they are refering to overaged free agents that signed rookie contracts, otherwise someone overpaid big time.




Jagr amigo Jagr


----------



## SPG

flyershfnhl said:


> Jagr amigo Jagr




If someone offers Jagr an $8M x 4 years deal, they need their head checked.

Dry's probably right... must be Brodeur.


----------



## Dryden

What is the league salary max again? $9 million?


----------



## SPG

Dryden said:


> What is the league salary max again? $9 million?




$8 mil


----------



## Dryden

Well that's one playerim not getting.


----------



## Dempsey

Selanne 8m x 4y?


----------



## Tampa GM

Dempsey said:


> Selanne 8m x 4y?




Selanne is 40, doubt that someone offered 32M$ for a player that might even not play at all this autumn. Selanne will be the highest paid with Brodeur. Who will get 3rd most money?


----------



## Dryden

Jokinen?


----------



## Vagrant

I didn't bit over $1 million on anybody, but if I had to guess I would imagine that somebody offered full term to either Marty or Selanne. Virtually no risk involved in those contracts. Both players based on past play will be rated highly until they retire more than likely. With our ratings being essentially a "year behind" current NHL action when it resumes, there exists little risk in a player that seems on the cusp of retirement but posted incredible numbers the previous year.

If either player stinks up the joint, they probably retire. But even if they don't, then they have at best one more year to hang around on your roster. Neither player will see year 3 of those contracts.


----------



## Dryden

I have a question. Why do we allow players after a certain age to sign max contracts? Anyone can just offer a player at say age 39 (I chose my age since I'd be retiring soon after a long hall of fame career) a max 4 year / 32 million salary then be awarded the player and then walk away after said player retires the next season. That team now has no obligation to pay any salary and probably just stole a player by offering a longer contract that they knew they would most likely not have to fullfil. 

I say once a certain age is reached and a player is a UFA only 1 year contracts be allowed. Just a thought.


----------



## MatthewFlames

The lottery will occur later this afternoon - time still TBA - 

You can find the lottery at www.imeet.com/hfnhl

I'm there on and off during the day testing - but I'm working today if I dont' respond. Also this is not the undrafted free agent lotto - just the Brodeur lotto.

M


----------



## MatthewFlames

Dryden said:


> I have a question. Why do we allow players after a certain age to sign max contracts? Anyone can just offer a player at say age 39 (I chose my age since I'd be retiring soon after a long hall of fame career) a max 4 year / 32 million salary then be awarded the player and then walk away after said player retires the next season. That team now has no obligation to pay any salary and probably just stole a player by offering a longer contract that they knew they would most likely not have to fullfil.
> 
> I say once a certain age is reached and a player is a UFA only 1 year contracts be allowed. Just a thought.




You should bug the NHLPA about that one.


----------



## SPG

MatthewFlames said:


> The lottery will occur later this afternoon - time still TBA -
> 
> You can find the lottery at www.imeet.com/hfnhl
> 
> I'm there on and off during the day testing - but I'm working today if I dont' respond
> 
> M




"SimGods' Brodeur Lottery"

well, there's our answer.


----------



## kasper11

Dryden said:


> I have a question. Why do we allow players after a certain age to sign max contracts? Anyone can just offer a player at say age 39 (I chose my age since I'd be retiring soon after a long hall of fame career) a max 4 year / 32 million salary then be awarded the player and then walk away after said player retires the next season. That team now has no obligation to pay any salary and probably just stole a player by offering a longer contract that they knew they would most likely not have to fullfil.
> 
> I say once a certain age is reached and a player is a UFA only 1 year contracts be allowed. Just a thought.




I know in some past years, the agents considered contracts of all lengths equally for players that obviously wouldn't still be playing to finish them out.

Guess we aren't doing that anymore.


----------



## Wildman

MatthewFlames said:


> You should bug the NHLPA about that one.




It is always in the best interest for an agent to take the longest contract especially if the player is declining in value. Also, we don't know when a player is going to retire so it makes sense to take the longer contract. 

The team is also gambling on the length as they don't know if the player is going to continue at the highest level. A good example would be Gomez and Drury as both were gem 2 years ago and now are stuck with a huge contract and no takers.


----------



## kasper11

islanders said:


> It is always in the best interest for an agent to take the longest contract especially if the player is declining in value. Also, we don't know when a player is going to retire so it makes sense to take the longer contract.
> 
> The team is also gambling on the length as they don't know if the player is going to continue at the highest level. A good example would be Gomez and Drury as both were gem 2 years ago and now are stuck with a huge contract and no takers.




I am really really hoping that whoever was willing to give out max-money deals this year gets stuck with declining players that refuse to retire.


----------



## Dempsey

Tampa GM said:


> Selanne is 40, doubt that someone offered 32M$ for a player that might even not play at all this autumn. Selanne will be the highest paid with Brodeur. Who will get 3rd most money?




Isn't there no financial penalty when a player retires and still has years left on their contract? So teams will offer a player with one year of playing left a 4 year deal to make it a better offer, knowing full well the player will retire before then. 

For the record, I am not one of these teams 

edit: I see we're already talking about this


----------



## SPG

kasper11 said:


> I am really really hoping that whoever was willing to give out max-money deals this year gets stuck with declining players that refuse to retire.




Agreed.


----------



## MatthewFlames

SPG said:


> "SimGods' Brodeur Lottery"
> 
> well, there's our answer.





5 p.m. EASTERN.


(I was gonna say midnight... but....)


Now. Where are my balls? ALVARO?????????????????????


----------



## Wildman

Dempsey said:


> Isn't there no financial penalty when a player retires and still has years left on their contract? So teams will offer a player with one year of playing left a 4 year deal to make it a better offer, knowing full well the player will retire before then.
> 
> For the record, I am not one of these teams
> 
> edit: I see we're already talking about this




Well one could argue that the other way as well. What if the player is signed and skip over to KHL or other league and does not fulfill the contract. ahem Radulov


----------



## Wildman

SPG said:


> Agreed.





Damn Alvaro


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Would implementing the NHL rule of +35y multi-year contracts be something to consider from now on? That is, that multi-year contracts count towards the cap even if the player retires or is sent to the farm team (in our case doesn't make the top 21 OV-players).


----------



## Ohio Jones

MatthewFlames said:


> 5 p.m. EASTERN.
> 
> 
> (I was gonna say midnight... but....)
> 
> 
> Now. Where are my balls? ALVARO?????????????????????




Just to be clear: is that the special Brodeur lottery, or all the max rookies as well?


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Ohio Jones said:


> Just to be clear: is that the special Brodeur lottery, or all the max rookies as well?




read post 75. No it is not.


----------



## Dr.Sens(e)

As noted, the disadvantage to offering guys long-term deals at the twilight of their career is that they might not retire at the peak of their game, and might just hang in there for a few years. That is the worst case scenario for a team, really, as you are stuck with an underpeforming, maximum earning player who no longer has elite ratings. There have been a ton of examples of this. Trading ANY $8M player is tough - trading one that has an average rating is impossible and essentially hamstrings any team from ever becoming elite when they have that player on their roster. Also sucks to try to rebuild with a guy like that, too.

Most importantly, everyone plays by the same rules, so everyone can guage the risks equally as to offering the likes of Brodeur a 4 x $8M contract. No need to penalize someone in this case, given any team could have made the same move / offer.


----------



## Dryden

Ville IsopÃ¤Ã¤ said:


> Would implementing the NHL rule of +35y multi-year contracts be something to consider from now on? That is, that multi-year contracts count towards the cap even if the player retires or is sent to the farm team (in our case doesn't make the top 21 OV-players).




I second this


----------



## kasper11

Dr.Sens(e) said:


> As noted, the disadvantage to offering guys long-term deals at the twilight of their career is that they might not retire at the peak of their game, and might just hang in there for a few years. That is the worst case scenario for a team, really, as you are stuck with an underpeforming, maximum earning player who no longer has elite ratings. There have been a ton of examples of this. Trading ANY $8M player is tough - trading one that has an average rating is impossible and essentially hamstrings any team from ever becoming elite when they have that player on their roster. Also sucks to try to rebuild with a guy like that, too.
> 
> Most importantly, everyone plays by the same rules, so everyone can guage the risks equally as to offering the likes of Brodeur a 4 x $8M contract. No need to penalize someone in this case, given any team could have made the same move / offer.




Then again, seeing as how you can buyout a player without a cap penalty, rich teams don't need to worry about the risk.


----------



## MatthewFlames

Ohio Jones said:


> Just to be clear: is that the special Brodeur lottery, or all the max rookies as well?




Just Brodeur


----------



## Tampa GM

When is the deadline for round2 bids? I am leaving home early tomorrow morning and will not be able to reply in the correct format for the next 50 hours, will only have my cellphone with me.


----------



## HFNHL Commish

Tampa GM said:


> When is the deadline for round2 bids? I am leaving home early tomorrow morning and will not be able to reply in the correct format for the next 50 hours, will only have my cellphone with me.




I have no doubt the deadline will be after two days from now. You're fine.


----------



## MatthewFlames

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZjjZzP6gNQ


----------



## Dryden

lol. we're crazy


----------



## HFNHL Commish

That ball tumbler...best ten bucks spent EVER!


----------



## Dryden

HFNHL Commish said:


> That ball tumbler...best ten bucks spent EVER!




Wonder how many times Kershaw has to answer the question of if he plays bingo? Only to have to say no this is something for me and my imaginary friends


----------



## Canuck09

MatthewFlames said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZjjZzP6gNQ




Am I the only one that gets a ton of asian language suggested videos when I go watch this or is it just because of all that asian porn I watch on youtube?


----------



## Dryden

Not just you. I too watch Asian porn.


----------



## BlueAndWhite

For a guy who is in show business, I was a bit disappointed in the way Kershaw conducted the lottery. 

No fanfare, nothing. Just a tiny little ball sadly rolling out and then held up to the camera.


----------



## HFNHL Commish

Might I remind you that you're still on a probationary period, Keith. 

Beware the Sim God's wrath!


----------



## MatthewFlames

BlueAndWhite said:


> For a guy who is in show business, I was a bit disappointed in the way Kershaw conducted the lottery.
> 
> No fanfare, nothing. Just a tiny little ball sadly rolling out and then held up to the camera.




I'm saving the naked dancing girls for the big UDFA lottery


----------



## MatthewFlames

Dryden said:


> Wonder how many times Kershaw has to answer the question of if he plays bingo? Only to have to say no this is something for me and my imaginary friends




Oh don't worry. I keep those balls WAY back in the back of the closet.


----------



## Wildman

Any idea who won the lottery as I could not make out the ball number.


----------



## RedWingsLegacy

islanders said:


> Any idea who won the lottery as I could not make out the ball number.




Given the reports say marty to montreal id assume you lost


----------



## Vagrant

I can't seem to locate any central area where the signings have been recorded. Are we doing it July 1st style until the first wave is done?


----------



## HFNHL blogger

Right now its just rumors other than. Brodeur who was done via lottery. Not sure when official announcements will be made you'll have to ask the guys running the show. I would assume since they are leaking rumours things will be official before the weekend.


----------



## Vagrant

Aye, understandable reliable rumor monger!


----------



## Fooladelfia

MatthewFlames said:


> 5 p.m. EASTERN.
> 
> 
> (I was gonna say midnight... but....)
> 
> 
> Now. Where are my balls? ALVARO?????????????????????




Check at Berglund.... he has them but I'm not telling you where he has them...


----------



## MatthewFlames

Sorry for the delay in releasing the results. Jon has done a bang up job in record time and the delay is all mine. Promise to get them out this morning *




* morning Pacific. that's midnight on the east coast, half past midnight in RyderLand, though I can't tell if that means tomorrow or yesterday


----------



## Dryden

Nice


----------



## Vagrant

MatthewFlames said:


> Sorry for the delay in releasing the results. Jon has done a bang up job in record time and the delay is all mine. Promise to get them out this morning *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * morning Pacific. that's midnight on the east coast, half past midnight in RyderLand, though I can't tell if that means tomorrow or yesterday




This is unacceptable. I demand them to be released this morning. 

No worries guys, the July 1st style of releasing these has actually been just as interesting if not more so than releasing everything outright.


----------



## Ville Isopaa

and what time is that in EET?


----------



## MatthewFlames

Ville IsopÃ¤Ã¤ said:


> and what time is that in EET?




First results in about 20 minutes Ville


----------



## Ohio Jones

Latest updates look good, thanks Matthew and co.


----------

